# Philippine electrical system



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I like a little Salama on my submarine sandwich.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The Philippine electrical code is word-for-word the NEC.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> The Philippine electrical code is word-for-word the NEC.


Useally in industrail and large commercal ..yuh they follow the NEC with local admendments ..

Resdential .. It depending on area it used but not very widespread on it unless a manison style house then yuh Nec do apply for it..

The code cycle useage will varies on different islands .. I lnow Manaila and Cebu do use NEC but couple code cycle behind.. But slowly catch up


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> The Philippine system is almost the same as ameerician system is..
> 
> Resdentail system - 240 volts ( typically ) ( L- N ) 15 to 200 amp service but majorty use 15 amps for small home but 30 amp is most common main size larger one will varies depending on home size and what load is there..
> 
> ...


pics or it didn't happen :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

wildleg said:


> pics or it didn't happen :laughing:


Yuh...yuh as soon i get the camera lens fixed the' i can take a photos of it..

There is alot of homes i ran into useally not the best due money issuse going on ( save that disussion to other time. ) and it depending on where ya at .so it will make a differance there..


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> The Philippine system is almost the same as ameerician system is..
> 
> Resdentail system - 240 volts ( typically ) ( L- N ) 15 to 200 amp service but majorty use 15 amps for small home but 30 amp is most common main size larger one will varies depending on home size and what load is there..
> 
> ...


And I got torn a new one for forgetting (omitting) a comma.
ameerican[sic] systems aren't 240 (L to N), they're ~220, (L to L), and a 100a. service is the MINIMUM for residential. (except for 60a. for mobile homes) Never even seen a 15a. service. Didn't know UK and "American" devices were interchangeable.(different blade configuration) 480/277v. 3P. is a standard here(US) for commercals[sic] and industrial(s). Don't see much 400v.(ever) And we don't use japanise[sic] devices. Mostly Leviton.
What was the question, again?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

joebanana said:


> And I got torn a new one for forgetting (omitting) a comma.
> ameerican[sic] systems aren't 240 (L to N), they're ~220, (L to L), and a 100a. service is the MINIMUM for residential. (except for 60a. for mobile homes) Never even seen a 15a. service. Didn't know UK and "American" devices were interchangeable.(different blade configuration) 480/277v. 3P. is a standard here(US) for commercals[sic] and industrial(s). Don't see much 400v.(ever) And we don't use japanise[sic] devices. Mostly Leviton.
> What was the question, again?


To answer your questipn.. First of all i am well verised with both americian and french system ..

Second thing the Philippine do run on 60 hz .

Most of the recpetals are 1-15 or 5 -15 style it the same as american system.

The 15 amp is common on smaller home but mid size home do use either 20 or 30 amp service.. The larger one can use 60 amp or larger.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> To answer your questipn.. First of all i am well verised with both americian and french system ..
> 
> Second thing the Philippine do run on 60 hz .
> 
> ...


Is the Philippine's French, or US territory? And do the houses/dwellings there only have one 15a. branch circuit? 
No electric cook tops, stove/oven, clothes dryers, air conditioners, heaters, refrigerators, etc.?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> The Philippine electrical code is word-for-word the NEC.



True, but not entirely, some parts are amended to take care of 230 volts L-N such as the maximum voltage allowed between conductors for equipment under 1440 va, otherwise half the appliances would be illegal. 


http://www.slideshare.net/Jerick54/philippine-electrical-code


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> Yuh...yuh as soon i get the camera lens fixed the' i can take a photos of it..
> 
> There is alot of homes i ran into useally not the best due money issuse going on ( save that disussion to other time. ) and it depending on where ya at .so it will make a differance there..



What earthing system do the Philippines use, TT or TN-C-S?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> What earthing system do the Philippines use, TT or TN-C-S?


Both depending on area and grid it use. But they are switching over to latter one and use americian transformers...


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> Both depending on area and grid it use. But they are switching over to latter one and use americian transformers...



I see. Its a 2 wire drop (PH+N)?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Is the Philippine's French, or US territory? And do the houses/dwellings there only have one 15a. branch circuit?
> No electric cook tops, stove/oven, clothes dryers, air conditioners, heaters, refrigerators, etc.?


Part of it wss under frecn and usa but geting more indepent.. 

Tpically one 15 or 20 amp circuit on small homes but for med size home and larger will have 2 or more 20 amp circuits.

Yuh some hpme do have electric range or cooktop but most use gaz or wood depending o.n ares .. The refrigeators is getting more common .. And yuh we do have air condoning unit .. Mosst are small window shakers but the split a/c unit is getting more popuar now...
As far for dryers it kinda luxuty item but if have dryer most case propane gas but not large number of electric dryers .
As far for heaters .. Majorty pf philippines do not have heatets unless ypu are in far northen philippines then yuh ..

Most pf hpme ownets use eitht cfl or led's for lights..


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

AcidTrip said:


> I see. Its a 2 wire drop (PH+N)?


Yup maorty asre 2 conductor drop.

I know you will ask about meter base they use A frame or self conataned round meters ( exact same size as american verison..)


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> Yup maorty asre 2 conductor drop.
> 
> I know you will ask about meter base they use A frame or self conataned round meters ( exact same size as american verison..)



Is it normal for some of them to be up like this? :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

meadow said:


> Is it normal for some of them to be up like this? :laughing:


I know it been a while senice I checked this thread.,

Yes some area the meter banks are set up high for good reason due some peoples been stealing electric supply.,,

Oh yuh .,, most meters now are remote reading type so it will make alot easier to read it.

With that transfomer supply a set of meter bank they typically use 25 or 50 KVA cans depending on numbers of meters mounted.,,

this kind of arrangement is more common in high densty resdentail area but for other area like normal resdentails they will have meter on the wall.

Most high densesty area the typical main breaker size is 15 or 30 amp the latter is litte more common nowdays.,, but slowly creep up to 40 or 50 amp zone.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

This system is better than ours in many ways, if nothing else, the POCO needs to stock transformers with only one secondary voltage, 240. 

If the service is single phase, they use the 2 secondary bushings on the transformer. It's 2 wire, no neutral.

If it's 3Ø 240∆, simply connect 2 or 3 pots ∆. It's a 3Ø 3 wire system, no neutral or high leg. 

If power requirements are such that 240∆ is impractical, then the pots are connected Y and the result is 240/416. This system does have a neutral, just like out 120/208 or 277/480. 

240 is their utilization voltage, just as 120 is here. Every service has 240 without the use of additional transformers. Less $$$ to install and no losses in transformers. 

Their motors are 6 lead, if the supply voltage is 240, they're connected ∆, just like the POCO pots. If it's 240/416 then the motors are connected Y, just like the POCO pots. Motors always receive their nameplate voltage, there's no 230 volt motors operating on 208. 

Also, 240 allows for larger appliances on a branch circuit. 

In the end, their system is less complex and costs less to install.


----------

